# Raincoat suggestions



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ruffwear makes really nice coats and has waterproof options. Our dogs have hunters orange vests for upland hunting that might work for you too. They're intended to keep the dogs chest from getting scraped up in brush, but they're not waterproof.

https://ruffwear.com/collections/apparel


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

ArchersMom said:


> Ruffwear makes really nice coats and has waterproof options. Our dogs have hunters orange vests for upland hunting that might work for you too. They're intended to keep the dogs chest from getting scraped up in brush, but they're not waterproof.
> 
> https://ruffwear.com/collections/apparel


If they keep the road grime off, hunters orange vests would be fine whether they're water proof or not. Thanks for the idea.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Nothing like an outdoor shower  I've posted to another thread about creating a hot/cold water feed to an outside hose bib. Pretty easy to do and comes in handy in northern VT which is delightful for walking with our golden during mud season. I'll post a picture if you are interested. Solves the problem of not being able to bring him in the house when he is just coated with slime. Goldens really need mudflaps!

These kind of attachments work well:

https://www.amazon.com/BMBZON-Multi...rd_wg=sDupK&psc=1&refRID=YPKMRY08WQDT17RK5F4N


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> Nothing like an outdoor shower  I've posted to another thread about creating a hot/cold water feed to an outside hose bib. Pretty easy to do and comes in handy in northern VT which is delightful for walking with our golden during mud season. I'll post a picture if you are interested. Solves the problem of not being able to bring him in the house when he is just coated with slime. Goldens really need mudflaps!
> 
> These kind of attachments work well:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BMBZON-Multi...rd_wg=sDupK&psc=1&refRID=YPKMRY08WQDT17RK5F4N


That would be very handy, too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

hahuston said:


> That would be very handy, too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So there are two pipes coming in from the right. They are the cold and hot water lines. Notice that there is a valve on the hot water side. This need to be there in order to make sure the system stays balanced when you are not sending hot water to your outside hose spigot. it should be closed when you are not using hot water outside. It also allows you to adjust the amount of hot water going to the hose spigot to make sure the water temp is just right for your dog. If you can get to a pipe feeding a convenient hose spigot, then run a hot water line to it from any of your hot water supply lines.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

OscarsDad said:


> So there are two pipes coming in from the right. They are the cold and hot water lines. Notice that there is a valve on the hot water side. This need to be there in order to make sure the system stays balanced when you are not sending hot water to your outside hose spigot. it should be closed when you are not using hot water outside. It also allows you to adjust the amount of hot water going to the hose bib to make sure the water temp is just right for your dog. If you can get to a pipe feeding a convenient hose spigot, then run a hot water line to it from any of your hot water supply lines.


That is so far beyond my skill set, lol! It's a project I would have to hire out for beer and pizza to a skilled friend/my brother or just flat hire it out. It would be worth it though, considering how often I have hosed my human kids off outside before allowing them in. Kids+dogs+mud=[emoji23]?[emoji12][emoji14]. It's a special kind of crazy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Beer and pizza should work. If you use Sharkbite fittings you don't even need to solder. They just snap the pipes together and I believe you can Sharkbite valves, as well. And yes, kids, dogs, and mud is very much an insane combination!


----------

